# Trouble reinstalling headset - rubber split ring pops out of place



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

So I reinstalled the headset and fork on my bike today, and when I tighten down the top cap bolt, this rubber split ring pops out of place. I have to tighten the bolt past the point where it pops out in order to have the right load on the bearings. My headset is a Cane Creek and the bearings are in cages (don't know what model it is, it came with the bike). What should I do? The split ring covers the bearing cages, then a metal top piece covers that, then there are headset spacers and the stem.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/threadless-headset-service


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The ring is broken. Additionally, are you sure you've assembled the headset correctly? It looks a lot like the plastic shield which goes on the crown race. Also, you can always just give Cane Creek a call...


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> The ring is broken. Additionally, are you sure you've assembled the headset correctly? It looks a lot like the plastic shield which goes on the crown race. Also, you can always just give Cane Creek a call...


+1 It sure looks broken, and it's definitely upside down.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

You don't have anything to go on top of the top cap except that ring? Did you lose anything?

Normally there is a split wedge shaped plastic ring that pushes between the bearings and the steer tube. As you crank down on the top cap, the plastic ring pushes on the bearings and keeps them centered around the steer tube. 
If that piece is supposed to the compression ring (it looks too flimsy for that, but....) you put the smaller diameter edge on the inside of the bearing ring.

Note that you have cheap headset. I think Cane Creek is using cartridge bearings on almost everything these days. 
Look at the caged bearing drawing on the instructions in this link. There is a top race, a compression ring, then a dust seal, and finally the top cap. 
So, it seems like you are missing something, or maybe on this cheap model the one ring acts as the compression ring and race, and there is no dust seal.

http://www.canecreek.com/manuals/Headset_Instructions/legacy/S_Series/Tank_Instructions.pdf


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> Normally there is a split wedge shaped plastic ring that pushes between the bearings and the steer tube. As you crank down on the top cap, the plastic ring pushes on the bearings and keeps them centered around the steer tube.
> If that piece is supposed to the compression ring (it looks too flimsy for that, but....) you put the smaller diameter edge on the inside of the bearing ring.


It's not the compression ring, since the compression ring's side is straight, while this one has a curve to it.



smilinsteve said:


> I think Cane Creek is using cartridge bearings on almost everything these days.


Can Creek still makes cheap headset with caged bearings.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> Can Creek still makes cheap headset with caged bearings.


To be fair, Cane Creek puts their name on cheap headsets made by VP...maybe so when they need to be replaced they think of Cane Creek for a replacement


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> The ring is broken. Additionally, are you sure you've assembled the headset correctly? It looks a lot like the plastic shield which goes on the crown race. Also, you can always just give Cane Creek a call...


Yes, I have the assembly exactly the way as it came on the bike.

Is this a serious problem? I am going to get a new headset/fork next month.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> Yes, I have the assembly exactly the way as it came on the bike.


No offense, but it really doesn't look like it...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> Is this a serious problem? I am going to get a new headset/fork next month.


If you are getting a new headset next month, then it won't be a serious problem next month. 

I doubt if your headset is going to be smooth, tight and stay in adjustment, but if it does, maybe that ring is just a dust seal which may not be an important part, especially for one month.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I took it apart again, and the ring is definitely broken. It's cracked down the middle on the line where it came out of the mold. I think that's why it isn't staying in place. Still the headset moves smoothly so I think it will be ok until I get the fork (which comes with a free headset) and have the LBS install it.


----------

